

Bill Gates plans to teach Australian man's history course in schools worldwide - prawn
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-09-10/bill-gates-big-history/4946140

======
negativity

      "He who controls the past controls the future. 
       He who controls the present controls the past."
       -George Orwell

